# GTI international 16/17th June



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

GTI international is taking place this weekend (16/17th June) at Bruntingthorpe proving ground, J20 M1 (near Leicester)

I will be cruising down from Derby / Nottingham on the Saturday and Sunday so if anyone fancyâ€™s joining me then please post up

For further general information on the event visit http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/

There will be the Â¼ mile sprint event along with show and shine tyre testing (great fun!) Trade stands (fair amound of bitts for the tt, the tt shop has a stand last year).

Most importantly every time I have attended this event in the past the sun has been out!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will be there as the car is on the Forge stand, pop by and say hello can't miss me little chunky bloke with no hair


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

I will pop over,

I hear that the golf w12-650 will be on display


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

i'll be there as well , big bloke with not much hair


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> I will be there as the car is on the Forge stand, pop by and say hello can't miss me little chunky bloke with no hair


I'll be there too, tall chunky bloke with no hair!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

No shampoo needed this week end then, dean hotel is booked B+B Â£40 will give you a ring later tonight

rob


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

i wasnt sure if I was gonna attend... mates going down in his Golf R32.
But now I know theres a few TT's down there, and as I have sod all hair either - looks like I'll fit right in 

Mike


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Â£ 40.00  
is that the holiday in ???????????


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> No shampoo needed this week end then, dean hotel is booked B+B Â£40 will give you a ring later tonight
> 
> rob


Excellent cheers mate. I work untill 11pm so won't be able to get me on the blower tonight. I'll Pm you my work email.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I will be there on the RS246 stand and doing a couple of sprint runs on Sunday:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=90101


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i'll be there guys! Only on the sunday though.

My cars on the BritishMods stand so come say hi....


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

robokn said:


> I will be there as the car is on the Forge stand, pop by and say hello can't miss me little chunky bloke with no hair


Rob...
Had a peek at your car today mate - stunning.
"Runner up" - miles ahead in my view, who won in your class?? I saw the grey TT had a runner up too.......wasn't the S3/A3 same colour as your was it??

Lovely weather anyway :roll: :roll: 
Some serious HP down there, seen more NOS than in a fast and furious film! The scirocco was unreal... 0-60 in sub 3secs in the WET! And the light blue Golf with more dials than a watch shop. 
Not quite sure who caught fire on the return lap tho.... seen an RS4 being towed in shortly afterwards tho- so guessing it was him.

Anyone else been along today?

Mike


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Andy YellowTT won both the best Audi and the Best Cab, today neither of us got a sniff, all won by the detailed crew, bit sus really as the car that won only had just had a retrim and wasn't even running no hard fellings though :x :x :x :x


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

really nice to meet you Andy, Rob (again) and Jog (again) see you all at donny!

Cheers for all the advice....
Adam


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

robokn said:


> Andy YellowTT won both the best Audi and the Best Cab, today neither of us got a sniff, all won by the detailed crew, bit sus really as the car that won only had just had a retrim and wasn't even running no hard fellings though :x :x :x :x


saw your car today mate,looked very nice :wink: had a really good day today,nice chilled out feel to it


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A couple of my sprints here





The second trip was with a certain Mr Caney who pipped me at the post. :wink: I did however record a 0-60 of 4.70 seconds  which was not to bad considering the boot had a suitcase and the kids overnight bag in it and the back seats still had the booster seats on them.

Good to see a few TT familiar faces too


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

caney

took a good look at your car but couldnt see you anywhere.... werent wearing a red top were u?

Saw you waiting on the drag strip early on but u were talking on the phone so didnt wanna bother you. Will see u at donny no doubt!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jog said:


> A couple of my sprints here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice to meet you mate  your car is lovely and your family seem nice from what i saw of them  yeah enjoyed that race it was very even :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> caney
> 
> took a good look at your car but couldnt see you anywhere.... werent wearing a red top were u?
> 
> Saw you waiting on the drag strip early on but u were talking on the phone so didnt wanna bother you. Will see u at donny no doubt!


high adam you should of just tapped on the window :wink: i'll see you at donny


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

robokn said:


> Andy YellowTT won both the best Audi and the Best Cab, today neither of us got a sniff, all won by the detailed crew, bit sus really as the car that won only had just had a retrim and wasn't even running no hard fellings though :x :x :x :x


What do you mean mate.. Norm (not part of Detailed)won with his TT and its a fully running car as i drove to and from Belgium with him last week in it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry Darren didn't mean to offend I was tired and I just think I had a little more of a complete package than some, Norm's car very nice indeed and nicer bloke so no real complaints there, The runner up in the cab competition was a nicer car than the winner, The detailed TT very nice interior and nice wheels and that was it, again I think the other one was more of a complete car package.

This may sound contrite but I think large shows like that should be judged by judges not by the people themselves alot more impartiality vectored into the results.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

We have one girl in our office who just asked if I knew the 2 TTs from the pictures her boyfriend took.

She looked surprised when I replied that is Andy's and that is Rob's. Even more so when she realised Rob is local.


----------

